# State Record Gill..



## SouthernOhioElite (Jan 27, 2009)

Im just curious.. but I gotta pond that is filled with hybrid gills and regular gills and some hybrid greens and reg. green sunfish that are all in the 12-12 3/4 " range and weigh about 1-2 lbs. Think there could be any possible state records in there? If I do happen to land another one what do I do with it?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if they are in fact true green sunfish that are pushing thirteen inches your not talking state records your pushing world.
state is under a pound still I think, I held it for a while when I was young, fish was 7.5in or so.
dont know about the hybrid sunfish

post a pick of a green if you dont mind, that would be really cool if there is no hybridization


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Not sure how up to date this is but it might give you a better idea.
http://www.landbigfish.com/staterecords/records.cfm?state=Ohio


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

Here the link for the process of summiting record fish. a current record list is there too 

http://www.outdoorwritersofohio.com/record.html


----------



## crappiecatcher (Feb 26, 2009)

If you do catch a 13" Green Gill, please post a picture of it... I hope you do catch one... I have caught two 10" and a 10 1/2 " gill crappie fishing, and got some nice fillets off of them... you would only need a couple of those green 13" and you would have a swell belly............


----------

